# A challenge to the best cubers



## Zarxrax (Mar 13, 2011)

I just got finished watching "Jedi5412's popping feats", and the title of it gave me an idea.

Anyone can solve a cube fast. Where's the skill involved in that?
No, the real challenge is in POPPING the cube.

I'll give the most tasty and delicious virtual cookie to whoever can intentionally pop a certain piece of their cube to a target (such as into a cup or something).
Big bonus points for style.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 13, 2011)

I really like this thread...

Time to do some solves on camera with my OH cube


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 13, 2011)

Surely we can get more than 1 competitor for this!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 13, 2011)

I havent got it yet  it just plops out. I think its time I be a bit rough with it


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 13, 2011)

I had a Maru core in the GuHong. One of the arms got stripped and the entire face exploded  Too bad it wasn't on camera :/


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 14, 2011)

I have one of those MF8 Legend cubes, and when I had it set to a certain tension, I could always pop out the edge at UF (before the x/x' rotation) when I did R U' R, so I might have to try this


----------



## Vinny (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so good I catch the piece in mid air when it pops.

This sounds interesting. Time to bring out the C4U DIY. *cracks knuckles*


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 14, 2011)

Anthony lol


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a YJ eastsheen-knockoff 5x5....


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds fun, gonna bring out my lingyun


----------



## EricReese (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe Ill have more luck with a V6. Though I don't know how to assemble it, so I kind of don't want to pop it when its not mine..


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 14, 2011)

The proffesor and the revenge Rubik's cube finally got something useful about them


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, do I get bonus points for getting multiple pieces to hit the target? I think I have an Eastsheen around here somewhere.....


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Hey, do I get bonus points for getting multiple pieces to hit the target? I think I have an Eastsheen around here somewhere.....


 
Put a target? Good idea! Time to crack out my insanely loose lingyun.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 14, 2011)

Break The Targets! Ready? Go!


----------



## theace (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm gonna have to get a really poppy cube for this!


----------



## Olji (Mar 14, 2011)

time to put the C4U screws and springs in my guhong then, layer explosion ftw xD


----------



## Godmil (Mar 14, 2011)

Ah, my trusty Dayan+Mf8


----------



## Maniac (Mar 14, 2011)

Without knowing about this I randomly loosened my c4y yesterday so it pops crazily. Cool.


----------



## RTh (Mar 14, 2011)

*Picks up DaYan+Mf8, puts on hat*. Come on cowboy, lets see your aim.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 20, 2011)

So if I remove the screws from my cube and hold it over a box, and then try to solve it, do I automatically set an unbreakable WR?


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 20, 2011)

rcnrcn927 said:


> So if I remove the screws from my cube and hold it over a box, and then try to solve it, do I automatically set an unbreakable WR?


 
A teraminx without screws would beat you by a mile


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 20, 2011)

On the topic of other puzzles, what about my 1x1? Or Magic(That one's easy, it pops all the time)?


----------



## Julian (Mar 20, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Break The Targets! Ready? Go!


Ahhhh 
I should play that game more often. It was so much fun.


----------

